# Guadalupe River (Seguin)



## ebarrera77

I love fishing but i'm a saltwater guy. Don't know anything about freshwater fishing. Unfortunately, I live farther away from the coast I can't go as often. I live 3 miles away from the Guadalupe river and was wondering if it was a good spot to fish. I pass it by everyday to work and always have wondered if the fishing is any good? Any ideas? Bait type? thanks!


----------



## bobbycocano

hey im down there lots... they have guadalupe bass there and i have seen some monsters. i haven't ever really tried for them but im thinking that they will be pretty skiddish. try a spot in the river thats not visited much by swimmers and tourists. they have to eat tho. good luck.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin

Shhhh...FM 1117 where the guad intersects it. Some of the best river fishing in the state. 

Worms,shad, minnows all work well for r/r and perch are great on limblines. 
I grew up fishing that stretch of river and love it, makes me wish I still had my little jon to fish it more. 
Also, Lake Wood has some fish in it as well. Placid ain't too bad either. 
Lots of waters right there in seguin to fish. 
Our best yella cats came outta the Guad river below 1117 throughout the years and in Gonzales near the golfcourse. 
Be careful, if you've never ished it. It can be swfit and very shallow at times. Just use caution and common sense but nonethless be careful, the guad. down there can be unforgiving on some of the gravel bars and bends.
Good Luck and post up a report, it's been a year or two since I been down on that stretch, awesome place, can go all day with out seeing anyone else.


----------



## DAVIDC

try the area near Starke park water fall with worms the tail race there is supose to be very good another firefighter I work with fishes there all the time and does quite well.


----------



## JD761

I lived on Lake Mcqueeney for years, and hardly caught anything. What part are you planning on fishing? Dunlap, McQueeney, Placid, Meadow Lake? Unless it's Meadow Lake, there's way too much boat traffic.


----------



## Rob The Rude

I have fished every inch of meadow lake for the last ten years, give me a pm if you would like some info.


----------



## Matapanga

Rob, where do you put in at for Meadow Lake?


----------



## Rob The Rude

At the RV park off of St Hwy 123. The ramp looks steep, but it flattens out at the water, and is the only one long enough for my 230TV. There is alot of good Bass in certain spots. The fishing has changed alot after all the floods, before the 98 flood you could catch more fish than you could count, but it is starting to come back.


----------



## Matapanga

Rob, thanks. You're right the ramp does look steep; however, will give it a try....


----------



## Rob The Rude

When you go run up river to Starke park and when you get to the last house on the right drop your trolling motor. There is a creek just past that house, there is usually some fish there, and as you work your way up river from there be careful. There are some very big rocks about 50 yards from the creek that go across the main channel, if there is any current you will see them. Further up towards Starke dam there are also alot of large rocks scattered that almost always hold good fish. Just dont run your main engine up there until you are familiar with the locations of the rocks. I have seen many people damage props thinking that they knew what they were doing. Just work the banks real slow and the rocks, and you should do good for bass.


----------



## ebarrera77

I live on high Country Estates right next to Meadow Lake but have no boat. I had tried fishing from the bank next to the RVpark with nightcrawlers and a couple of lures with no luck. I picked up a can of Danny's king punch bait from Cabelas this past week so that's what i'm gonna try next.


----------

